# Long 2510 Injection Pump Timing



## Jaryl Jack Derriere (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

My question is in regard to the injection pump timing. Is the pump "keyed" to the engine in the same way as on a Ford tractor? Or is there a special procedure to time the engine before removing the pump?

Thanks in advance,

JJD


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The shaft is keyed on most of them.. but it sits in a tapered gear.. so you might need an injection pump gear puller..
U can tell if it’s keyed by removing the drive shaft nut & washer & looking in at the gear.. u should be able to SEE the key..


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Just remember.. DO NOT MOVE THE MACHINE OR THE GEAR, ONCE THE PUMP IS OFF.!!!!


----------



## Jaryl Jack Derriere (Oct 6, 2020)

thepumpguysc said:


> Just remember.. DO NOT MOVE THE MACHINE OR THE GEAR, ONCE THE PUMP IS OFF.!!!!


Thank you very much for the reply. I'm helping a friend do a minor reseal on his injection pump and I plan to disconnect the battery cables at the start of the job to prevent any possibility of machine/gear movement. I just wanted to make sure that the pump was keyed to the drive gear in the engine before I remove the pump. The timing marks on the pump and engine block are clearly visible and I will record the location of the marks before pump removal. Thanks again, I really appreciate your reply. 

Have a great day!


----------



## 520bigblue (3 mo ago)

I have a 520 dtc we pulled the fuel pump gear out and lost the spot it should be in can anyone help by telling me the two marks on the pump and the drive gear inside any help would be great


----------

